# Maxtor preps 320GB HDD



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

MTBF exceeds 1 million hours. Price starts at $299.00.

http://www.shareholder.com/maxtor/news/20020909-89588.cfm


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

For those who need that amount of space that is a really good price. I remember when $1/MB was a great deal, this is now around $1/GB. 

But lately the price of the hard drive has been such a small part of the PC (with many happy with 20GB and 40GB drivers) that the vendors may not offer them, and this will only be a 3rd party addon device for most.


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

Are the maxtor drives getting better? They used to be crap.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I hope that the 921 uses this drive or one similar... 320GB is at over 32 hours of HDTV... no telling how many of regular (probably around 150 hours or more)


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Maxtor "crap" Rick? Maybe things are different there, but I've never felt Maxtor drives to be crap - except for the ones that were made by Quantum for awhile. Quantum drives are crap But fortunately, Quantum isn't around anymore


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike123abc _
> *I hope that the 921 uses this drive or one similar... 320GB is at over 32 hours of HDTV... no telling how many of regular (probably around 150 hours or more) *


To save money, charlie will insist on using Ten 32GB drives (with a trained chipmunk moving the cables to work around the typical 4 IDE device limit of most PC motherboards). Better get a extended warranty for when the chipmunk dies


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

My info is 6-7 years old. There were a lot of failures in the min 90's.


----------



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

I think Maxtor makes an excellent product. I've owned several of their drives and never had any problems although they did have some problems in the early to mid 90s as Rick said. For IDE IBM is my first choice but Maxtor is a close 2nd.

Its amazing how much capacity they can get in such a small footprint. Anyone remember the 5/10/20 MEG!! Winchesters and Seagates from way back? They were HUGE! About the size of a 2 slot toaster...and heavy.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I had a Micropolis 10 meg mfm drive.... full-height, and took a bunch of power to spin. We've come a long way...


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike123abc _
> *I hope that the 921 uses this drive or one similar... 320GB is at over 32 hours of HDTV... no telling how many of regular (probably around 150 hours or more) *


Can't wait to try a 320GB in a DishPlayer!


----------



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Neil Derryberry _
> *I had a Micropolis 10 meg mfm drive.... full-height, and took a bunch of power to spin. We've come a long way... *


Taking me back...MFM..RLL..full height...HH...its like the micro computer ice age.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmm..... 320GB..... that would give you around 13 days of recording time.


----------



## mjz (Jul 27, 2002)

wow a 1.2 TB raid for only $1,200. Thats something!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Not just that... 100gb drive will crash in price! See competition is good.


----------



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

Anyone know what comes after terabytes?


----------



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

I got curious -- from searchstorage.techtarget.com:

petabyte

A petabyte is a measure of memory or storage capacity and is 2 to the 50th power bytes or, in decimal, approximately a thousand terabytes. 

In recently announcing how many Fibre Channel storage arrays they had sold, Sun Microsystems stated that it had shipped an aggregate of two petabytes of storage or the equivalent of 40 million four-drawer filing cabinets full of text. IBM says that it has shipped four petabytes of SSA Storage.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

When taking Windows NT 4 classes they always discussed x Terabytes as a phyiscal limit. Never thought I would be this close to testing the theory


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *Not just that... 100gb drive will crash in price! See competition is good. *


Never use the word *Crash* in a sentence about hard drives


----------

